# Expecting a pup around Christmas.



## Gillbeaux (Sep 23, 2015)

so, I've chose the Vizsla as the dog for me and my family. We are expecting a puppy from a breeder in Oklahoma around Christmas and I would just like some general tips/warnings about these pups. thanks a lot, looking forward to chatting.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

'Gratz! I suspect this will be a long thread.

Is this your first V? have you had other breeds before, and if so, what was your experience?

What are your expectations? This is another way of asking what made you choose the Vizsla?

Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Gillbeaux (Sep 23, 2015)

This is my first Vizsla. I found the breed, and did more researching after looking for a versatile hunting dog.

This breed seemed like a perfect fit for a dog I planned to keep inside and be a part of the family, as well as do a good job in the woods. I was originally looking for a German Shorthair, but found the V along the way.

As far as past breeds I've had, they range from miniature poodles to American Stafforshire Terriers to Black Mouth Curs.
That being said, this will be the first dog where I am going to be the outright owner. The other dogs were the family's when I was coming up.

No names picked out yet, but I'm pretty positive I'm going to reserve a male.


----------



## Gillbeaux (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll take any general tips and expectations other than what I'll read on most general google searches. THANKS!


----------



## Pitanga (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey, I have only had my puppy for one month, so I am not the best person for advice. She is turning 12 weeks tomorrow, and she is a really Sweet dog, but a lot more work than I expected! I think what most surprised me (not in a good way) were the shark attacks! I had no idea how bad the actually were... I mean, it isn't just puppy bitting! So maybe look up on that and know that is normal when/if they start happening with your puppy.
My advice would be to read some stuff from Dr. Ian Dunbar. I found out about him after seeing his talk on TED. I learned a lot about puppy behavior and training by reading his books.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would ask the breeder if the pup could be picked up after Christmas. There is so much hustle and bustle, family's coming in and out, and twice as much for a pup to get into. Also be sure to have a setup for the pup, because new years is right around the corner. All the fireworks going off can really cause a life long detrimental effect on a young pup. Make sure he's in a safe cozy place, with other noise going on around him to help drowned out the fireworks. I put the radio on some classical music a little louder than normal, and a tv going in another room. Put the pup in its crate, and cover it with a heavy blanket.


----------



## TuckerV2015 (Sep 17, 2015)

I would suggest reading Versatile Vizsla, which I read and re-read even though I am on my 3rd one. I guess like babies, with each one it gets easier, but Vizsla puppies are demanding so get a handle on a schedule and try to stick to it. Life gets easier after the 1st couple of weeks. They do love unwrapping presents!


----------



## Gillbeaux (Sep 23, 2015)

thanks for the input! I'll have to see if I can find that book on Amazon or something. 

We have a pretty good setup for the puppy And there shouldn't be too much hustle and bustle around then. That is some solid advice though. What are the sharkies everyone keeps talking about? Just puppy biting on another level?

Also, were buying the puppy from a breeder in Oklahoma. Is anyone on here have any experience with Prairie Pup Vizslas?
If so I'd love to know your experience with them.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I did a quick search on two of their breeding dogs, and couldn't find any OFA records of them.
Have you asked about health clearances on the sire and dam?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gillbeaux said:


> ... What are the sharkies everyone keeps talking about? ...


Hahahaha! Boyohboy. That's like a guy standing in a field in Oklahoma saying: "I heard that there's going to be a tornado. What's a tornado?"

Bob


----------



## Gillbeaux (Sep 23, 2015)

Are they really that bad? I have a 4 year old and a 6 year old, and I'm wondering how those will go with the kids around. What can be done about it? Keep lots of toys to chew on?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

It is definitely a whole other level. I suggest you use the search button on the forum and search "shark attacks, sharkies", etc. It is certainly something you will want to research so that you can best prepare your family. It can be a tough go, especially with children, if your not prepared. 

Our boy wasn't as bad as some, and I still looked like I was cutting my hands and wrists, and ended up with shredded clothing


----------



## Pitanga (Sep 1, 2015)

With my girl it helps to redirect it towards a toy, but I have to play with her using the toy because if it isnt VERY interesting she will bite me instead! She is 13 weeks now and it is getting better...
I guess you can take your puppy away from the kids when the shark attack start... They don't happen the whole day long, mine are usually at night when she is beyond tired. And you know it is about to happen because she gets these crazy eyes!


----------

